# Looking for a 9 speed double chainset for hollowtech II bb



## Rooster1 (30 Mar 2020)

E.g. Shimano Tiagra, Sora, 105 etc.
Can be used but not totally worn out.

Merci


----------



## walkman-man (31 Mar 2020)

I have a compact Shimano Sora one, in black. Can send pics if you require?


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Apr 2020)

walkman-man said:


> I have a compact Shimano Sora one, in black. Can send pics if you require?


That would be great if ok with you. I dont wan't to spend more than about £25 as it is for an old beater / winter bike.


----------



## Rooster1 (1 Apr 2020)

Cranksets, chainsets, crank sets, chain sets, different names for the same thing !


----------



## walkman-man (1 Apr 2020)

Ok, in that case I might have a cheaper Tiagra one which has noticeable heel rub, but if it's only going on a beater it shouldn't be a problem. I'll let you know details once I've found it.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Apr 2020)

I managed to find something on ebay @walkman-man - sorry for tyhr hassle. Not much on ebay at the moment but got double tiagra for £30.00. Thanks


----------



## walkman-man (5 Apr 2020)

No worries, just seen your post now. Something usually turns up on eBay, and chances were that for that price you preferred not to wait for my one which wasn't making an appearance anytime soon


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Apr 2020)

Rats. The chainset needs to be a compact as my new purchase is not clearing the front mech and I can't move it any higher.
Will have to wait until the autumn now


----------

